# DirecTV Now and WatchESPN



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

Does DirecTV Now still give you access to the WatchESPN app?

I'm assuming that if it does, the Live a Little Package will only give you access to what is or was on ESPN and ESPN2. The Just Right Package will give you access to ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, and SEC contents.

Does the Live a Little package give you access to ESPN3 contents (i.e smaller colleges that don't make it to ESPN, ESPN2, or ESPNU)?

Ocassionally I miss a game that was on one of the ESPN networks and I use WatchESPN to watch the game the next day or whenever. Some of the local colleges have games on ESPN3 every once and a while, and having WatchESPN allows me to watch those.


Does this post need to go in the DirecTV forum? Or should it be made in the DirecTV Now thread here. Should DirecTV Now have it's own forum? I'm not sure where to post this, apologies if I put it in the wrong spot.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, it's already mentioned in the other Directv Now thread:


KyL416 said:


> You'll be able to authenticate in apps, but not everything will be available on Day 1. The Disney/ESPN apps should be available tommorow.


ESPN3 content is available as long as you have a base package with ESPN. You won't get the ESPNEWS, ESPNU, Longhorn and SEC Network games without Just Right though. There's also no Sports Pack, so you won't get things like ESPN Goal Line.

If all you care about is ESPN3, you might be able to get that now with just your ISP.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> If all you care about is ESPN3, you might be able to get that now with just your ISP.


except if you have Optimum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

HBO GO is good too. No on Fox Sports Go and Watch TCM though!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

A lot of the deals were done recently, so it might be a month or so before you get the ability to login to the Fox, Discovery, Scripps, NBCU and Turner channels and a few others.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cant log in to CNN with DIRECTVNow credentials 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

CNN is a Turner channel, so CNN Go isn't available yet


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> CNN is a Turner channel, so CNN Go isn't available yet


I know you have a list of the DIRECTV Every Where channels, can you update that list with the channels that can be access with the DIRECTVNow credentials?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I should revist that list, I'm going to wait a while for things to settle down though. Not only is there DirecTV Now, but the mess that is Charter/Brighthouse/Time Warner Cable right now since so many things there are being merged account wise.

A quick check shows that DirecTV Now has access to the apps from Disney, HBO and Cinemax.


----------

